# 2013 KAL pattern poll!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Please take the time to look through these choices and vote for which pattern we should use for the knit-along!

Polls close on thursday the 10th of January.

You will need to become a member at www.ravelry.com in order to download the patterns.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok. I voted for Spring Forward. Although I really like the Hermione ones and Scylla too!! This is so hard to make a choice!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do we know or is there a way to tell if these are toe up or top down?

I hate to be difficult, but it the winner is toe up I may beg off. I don't have the energy to tackle that right now.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I looked them over carefully... all are cuff-down except for Scylla, which is toe-up.

Just out of curiosity, what happens if no single pattern is chosen?! LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We have a run off


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I voted for della...........I have the perfect yarn for it that I have been hoarding!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I voted for Jekyll and Hyde... because it looks like it would be fun with some of the handpaints I have around here.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

(chanting) common Della----- common Della.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Will a 40" size 2 pair of circular needles work for these patterns (to make 2-at-once) or should I change either the size or length?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No clue FA, maybe someone else can answer this. I'm not sure who here knits two sock on a circular needle.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

this is what I use!





Falls-Acre said:


> Will a 40" size 2 pair of circular needles work for these patterns (to make 2-at-once) or should I change either the size or length?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yesterday it was 4/4 , and today is a 5/5 ! Im anxious to see which it will be !!
Maybe we should have a new voting between the 2 ?!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

So what happens if it ties?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If there is a tie we have a run off, I believe


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, 6-5 so far. This is getting exciting!
Oh boy, I really have no life.:ashamed:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

What a suspenseful poll : )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Last time I left the poll up for a whole week and that was WAAY too long. 
I thought 4 days would be easier to endure. LOL

If it ends up being a tie will do a run off, but hopefully it wont come to that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm gonna need to get new needles! I have 0's and 1.5's and 2's... no 1's. I guess if I don't have 1's by this time I should really get some. :blush:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My 1's and 1.5's are sort of mixed together. 
There is not THAT much difference between them. 
But yeah, you probably do need some new needles.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hahaha ... my 1's should be here tomorrow !!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, maybe I'll try these socks with the 1.5's... They are these GORGEOUS Pony Rosewood Double Points... and I haven't even used them for anything yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I voted for Della, because, well, it was my pick anyway! lol!!
I really really want to do that pattern, so if it isn't picked I may just knit ME one! lol!
My second choice would be squoosh. 

So, I guess I was no help, huh? I'm just not real big on lacey socks.

On the knitting 2 question - who asked that???
I knit 2 socks at a time using 2 sets of dpn's. which by the way, it looks like I will NEED to buy some more...hehe! It has really helped me to get socks done matching that way. 
What I do is, knit the cuff on one, knit the cuff on the other, knit to the heel on the first, knit to the heel on the second, etc.... That way I can compare them and be sure they match. My other efforts resulted in 2 socks, 2 sizes. :bash:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ you and I knit them the same way, so much easier than having to begin a second sock.

I think I may need new needles, two sets but I'll have to check my miniscule supply.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So WIHH did you vote? Which one did you vote for :yawn: :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just bought 16 skeins of sock yarn on-line.
That should be enough for this project, right? :teehee:

This is why I spent 7 hours varnishing doors yesterday (8 doors front and back, plus the frames).
I suffer polyurethane fumes...for my art.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just saw a bunch of stuff on knitpicks for 40-50% off. 
That Felici sport weight yarn is good for socks, BTW. 
You can use size 3 needles and 50-55 stitches and make some nice footwear.
5 bucks for a good heavy(ish) pair of socks is pretty good, and the colorways they are discontinuing are pretty nice.

Cranky Sal can digest sport weight yarn too. :teehee:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Truly there is *VERY little difference in 2.5mm and 2.5mm* - in fact, I knit a pair of socks with one circular of each before I figured it out.


Well, I guess there wouldn't be a difference between the same numbers.  Did you mean 2.25 and 2.5?

I voted for Jekyll-Hyde because looking at the pattern it appeared simple but interesting. Sqoosh was my second choice. Scylla I didn't care for the ruffle top, Spring I didn't like the holes (yes I know it's lace). The Hermione socks would be alright as well. It's a good thing I won't be swapping, I'll be using size 2's, regardless of pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Falls-acre,

You can do the Spring forward pattern on 2's and knit all the yo's through the back loops.
Then there really wont be any big holes.
:teehee:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to be making those Squooshie socks no matter what.
I love anything squooshie.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Boy, this was a tough one! It was hard to choose between Hermione and Spring Forward, but I had to go with Spring Forward. I still want to do the Hermione sock one of these days, and the Weasley Homestead socks too. But I have a book of patterns that are like the Spring Forward that confused me when I tried to do it, so I'm hoping that if I get through this one I'll be able to do some of them.  Too many socks to knit and too little time to do them all!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Lythrum said:


> Boy, this was a tough one! It was hard to choose between Hermione and Spring Forward, but I had to go with Spring Forward. I still want to do the Hermione sock one of these days, and the Weasley Homestead socks too.


I'm with you, I liked both of these but ended up voting for Spring Forward. I did go thru the Hermione link and favorited all that designer's Harry Potter socks. Eventually I'd like to do a pair of each.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I would honestly be okay with knitting any of these but the Squoosh socks. Socks that don't stay up bother me. :teehee:

I have decided no matter what I need to knit the Jekyll-Hyde socks and the Hermione socks. They are calling to me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I didn't vote because I'll knit any kind of sock.

So when does the poll close??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that's not fair you HAVE to vote, cause I say so


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Della... Scylla... my mind juxtaposed the two of them! :hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The poll closes tomorrow morning.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a window open for Knit Picks and am wondering will 50grams (?) really make one sock ? If it will my Son just might get socks yet.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Generally I always heard it takes 2 - 50g balls to make a pair of socks.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

That pattern looks pretty intimidating to us non knitters. I was secretly hoping ya'll would choose Hermione. I wanted to see a pair of those finished by one of you and not just a magazine pic.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It's intimidating for me as well, and I've been knitting... just not lace and not socks. Sorry, but I'm not ready to attempt that one just now.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I can do it, but I've never done lace socks before. Lots of cables, but no lace.

But everyone says it's an easy lace pattern so yay! I think I can!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whee! Spring Forward it is!

Let me get a few things done around here and then I will start a new thread for the swap sign-up.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

WIHH - what is that yarn's name & color? I bought something yesterday that looks very similar, I thought I might do the Hermione socks in it for myself a little later.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Can I do this with a size 2 needles magic loop method?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Caren said:


> Can I do this with a size 2 needles magic loop method?


 
I dont know the first thing about Magic Loop, but you can do this pattern w/ size 2's.
Depending on your personal gauge and what size you are knitting them for, you MAY want to knit the yo's through the back loops.
Doing that will sort of suck the socks in a bit more.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Caren said:


> Can I do this with a size 2 needles magic loop method?


I think it could work until the heel. Then you're going to have to switch to dpns, as that's how the heel is designed. Mind you, I've only done ML for hats , and mittens, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Darn it! Does this mean i have to learn how to use dpns?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont see any reason why you couldn't convert this pattern to toes-up if you want to. :shrug:

eta: Look! someone rewrote the pattern just for you. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-spring-forward-socks---adapted-by-avalonne


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

That is so awesome!! Thankyou GAM!!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad it was this one.  I was originally planning to swap, but I had promised to knit a pair of socks for my cousin's wife, and this would be a perfect chance to get that done so it isn't hanging over my head. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:rock: Thanks GAM!!
This is perfect as I've been wanting to try toe up and love ML!!
It's a twofer!:banana:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I am going to do the KAL but not the swap..............I just can't part with the yarn I have been hoarding.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Don't be a-scared of this lace pattern ... it is a great one to learn lace knitting.

Once you get into the rhythm of the pattern, you may not even have to look at the pattern. It is an easy pattern to 'read' while it is on the needles.

I've adjusted this pattern to fit little feet (Punky).


----------

